# Strength of roof



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a 2001 Cheyenne 635 on a Fiat Ducato.Is it OK to walk on the roof for cleaning purposes?

thanks,

Reg.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I wouldn't like to commit to a definate answer on this one. It depends upon the manufacturer. Maybe worth giving autotrail a call. Its also dependant on the person on the roof and how much they weigh!


----------



## 88841 (May 9, 2005)

I have an Autotrail 590 2000 and wouldnt even consider walking on roof. One in a joint on in the fiberglass and you have a leak.


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

Hi Reg, We have had 2 Autotrails, an S reg Cheyenne 590S and a new Cheyenne 696G. I have been up on the roof of them both many times and never had any problem whatsoever. Both have been fitted with roof boxes, so if you cant go on the roof how do you access the box? What I am sure about is you must keep off the luton area as it isn't the same construction as the rest of the roof. If you need to know anything about an Autotrail ask someone who has had one, other people just speculate.
Hope this helps

Pete and Jackie


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

If you have a ladder on the back it means you have access to the roof area. If not i would ask Autotrail as there may not be the support in the roofed area.

Putties


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi, When we bought our Autotrail it was one of the questions we asked, and we were assured that it was safe to walk on the roof.
When cleaning the roof Steve prefers to crawl, he says it's to spread the weight out :lol:
I think he's been reading the posts about falling off the roof ! :lol:


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I,ve just cleaned the roof of my Autotrail, the first time for three years, I may be lazy but I'm honest.

One reason (excuse) being how to do it. 

Solution.. A pair of step ladders and an extending floor mop, the one with a fairly solid sponge fitted. If you want to go the whole hog, soft rags can be wrapped round the head of the mop to be used for polishing.


----------



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

im on my second autotrail , a dakota , i get up on the roof throw water on and brush it ,no probs ,but keep off the luton area , as already stated diff construction.


----------



## 95157 (May 1, 2005)

Been up on the roof of my Auto Trail Apache 700 SE many times today, cleaning etc. etc. no problems. I did ask the question at the time of purchase (4 weeks ago) and was told no problem as long as I don't go on the luton!!


----------



## 98937 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi 
My 2002 Autototrail 630 had a red line across the roof at the luton end, the handbook gave instruction that when you are on the roof not to cross the red line, ie do not put weight on the luton. 
John


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks a lot for all the advice,if I fall off who can I blame?

Reg.


----------

